# NetLink PRO Ethernet und libnodave



## tflueckiger (19 Juli 2010)

Hallo

Für einen Kunden realisiere ich zurzeit einen Protokoller/Visualisierung für eine Simatic S7. Ich muss also Daten aus den SPS Bausteinen auslesen.

Ich habe es erst mit einem MPI/USB Adapter von Helmholz probiert. Hat am Anfang auch geklappt, bis sich hereausstellte, dass sich dies unter Windows 7 64 bit nicht machen lässt. Die Profilic Treiber funktionieren offenbar nicht in 64 bit. Mit Windows XP hat es geklappt.
Der Zugriff erfolgt jeweils mit *libnodave*.

Nun fasse ich folgende Konfiguration ins Auge, um die Treiber-Problematik zu umgehen:

- NETLink PRO mit Ethernet auf MPI (Link)
- NETLink an Router/Switch anschliessen
- PC an Router/Switch anschliessen
- Vom PC aus mit libnodave auf SPS zugreifen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dies eine erfolgversprechende Möglichkeit ist? Und ist dies tatsächlich Betriebssystemneutral oder werden doch wieder irgendwelche Treiber benötigt, welche dann unter Win 7 64bit eventuell Probleme machen?

Danke für alle Tips und Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

Die Lösung kann funktionieren. Bei der TCP-Kommunikation wird nur der systemeigene TCP-Stack benötigt.
In welcher Sprache soll denn der Protokoller realisiert werden? Auch schon nach anderen vorhandenen Protokoller-Lösungen geschaut?


----------



## tflueckiger (19 Juli 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich programmiere mit .NET/C#. Der Protokoller ist bereits realisiert und funktioniert auch super unter Windows XP. Habe auch schon verschiedene Protokoller angeschaut, haben jedoch spezielle Anforderungen, welche nicht abgedeckt werden können.

Würde mich daher sehr interessieren, ob schon mal jemand mit einem Netlink Pro MPI/Ethernet eine Verbindung auf eine S7 mit libnodave hergestellt hat.

Gibt es da Erfahrungen?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## mst (19 Juli 2010)

tflueckiger schrieb:


> Habe auch schon verschiedene Protokoller angeschaut, haben jedoch spezielle Anforderungen, welche nicht abgedeckt werden können.


 
Nur aus Interesse, welche Anforderungen hast du?


----------



## tflueckiger (19 Juli 2010)

Ich muss zum Beispiel bei bestimmten Werten SMS Alarmierungen versenden. Und in eine MSSQL Datenbank schreiben, was der Protokoller von Jochen noch nicht unterstützt.
Aber wie gesagt, die Software sthet bereits und lkäuft unter Windows XP auch korrekt.

Meine Frage ist daher: Weiss jemand, ob mit libnodave über einen NETLink PRO/ETH (Ethernet) auf eine SPS zugegriffen werden kann? ISt da noch zusätzliche Software erforderlich?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

libnodave und NetLink genügt. Zottel hat seinerzeit zur Implementierung in libnodave extra einen ACCON-Netlink PRO von mir zum Testen erhalten ;-). Und einige andere aus dem Forum setzen diese Kombination erfolgreich ein.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juli 2010)

Also Ich habe die Netlink Pro und Lite unter Windows 7 auch erfolgreich mit LibNoDave getestet und es läuft...

Also du kannst auch den Netlink direkt mit deinem PC verbinden, den Hub/Router dazwischen brauchst du nicht unbedingt!

Nur über die S7 Dlls funktioniert keiner der Netlink Treiber (als USB und Ethernet)(auch unter Windows 7 32 Bit). Jedes mal wenn ich damit auf die SPS zugreifen will stürzt mein Programm ab. Denke aber das ist ein treiberproblem, das gleiche Prob gibts auch mit AGlink...

Wenn du meinen Protokoller verwenden gewollt hättest, ein MSSQL Backend wäre einfach realisieren zu wesen, einfach das SQLLIte, Postgres oder MySQL Backend kopieren und die 3 DBObjekte auf die von MSSQL anpassen. Dann noich die SQL Befehle so anpassen das sie für den SQL Server gültig sind (Falls da noch was falsch ist ) und fertig...
(aber darum gings ja in dem Thread nicht...)


----------



## tflueckiger (19 Juli 2010)

Tausend Dank für eure Antworten! Das stimmt mich doch ziemlich optimistisch 

@Jochen: Was meinst Du mit S7 DLL's?

Zusammengefasst: Es ist möglich mit einem NetLink Pro MPI/ETH von einem Windows 7 64 bit PC aus auf eine Simatic S7 zuzugriefen unter der Verwendung von libnodave ohne zusätzliche Software oder Treiber. Kommunikation kann auch über einen Router/Switch erfolgen.

Kann man das so sagen? Keine Angst, ich versuche nemanden darauf zu behaften . Es ist nur so, dass der Adapter nich ganz gratis ist und ich bereits einen USB Adapter in den Kamin schreiben muss, da er nicht funktioniert mit Win 7 64 funktioniert.

Danke euch und Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

Mit S7 DLLs mit Jochen sicher den Zugang über S7Onlinx, dies ist aber nicht notwendig (bzw. auch nicht möglich). Einfach beim normalen TCP/IP für den NetLink-PRO bleiben.
Und noch zur Beruhigung: Das wird so sicher funktionieren, wenn libnodave und der .net-Wrapper unter 64 Bit-Windows laufen. Alternativ die 32-Bit-Versionen nehmen und im .net-Projekt unter den Einstellungen nicht AnyCPU sondern 32 Bit auswählen. Dann läuft es unter 64 Bit-Windows im 32 Bit Modus.


----------



## tflueckiger (19 Juli 2010)

Sehr gut Danke! Ja um libnodave auf einem 64bit System zu benutzen muss man in den Projekteinstellungen im Visual Studio auf 32 bit einstellen. Sonst geht das nicht. Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.

Also dann besorg ich mir den Adapter mal und hoffe das funktioniert dann.

Werd dann noch posten, ob alles geklappt hat, wenn ich dran denke 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

tflueckiger schrieb:


> Also dann besorg ich mir den Adapter mal und hoffe das funktioniert dann.


Bei uns gibt es den ACCON-NetLink PRO (entspricht dem von Softing) auch mit entsprechendem Rückgaberecht (wenn der Adapter nicht "versaut" ist ;-)). Bei Fragen einfach an unseren Vertrieb wenden.

Die Umstellung auf 32 Bit ist nur erforderlich, wenn libnodave nicht für 64 Bit compiliert wurde. Oder andere verwendete Komponenten nur als 32 Bit-Version vorliegen.


----------



## tflueckiger (19 Juli 2010)

Gibt es libnodave 0.8.4.5 denn als kompilierte 64 bit version?


----------



## tflueckiger (19 Juli 2010)

Und gleich noch ne Frage, wenn wir schon dabei sind...
Es gibt doch von Siemens auch Ethernet Adaptoren, welche direkt auf die S7 aufgesetzt werden können.
Können diese mit libnodave gleich angesprochen werden wie ein NetLink Pro oder wass ist hier der Unterscheid. Bzw. aknn das eine Alternative sein?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

Welcher Siemens-Adapter soll das sein? Die CP 343-1 bzw. 443-1? Diese können selbstverständlich mit libnodave verwendet werden. Diese sind aber teurer wie der ACCON-NetLink PRO.
Und zu 64 Bit einfach mal im Forum nach libnodave und 64 suchen. Da gibt es einige Hinweise. Ich selbst kann da jetzt nicht mehr viel dazu sagen, da ich  libnodave nicht einsetze, weil wir eine eine eigene Kommunikationsbibliothek (ACCON-AGLink) haben.


----------



## tflueckiger (19 Juli 2010)

Leider kenne ich mich da nicht sonderlich aus. Die NetLink Adapter kann man ja einfach anstecken und schon ist gut.

Soweit ich weiss heisst das Pendant von Siemens Profinet. Aber wie sieht das mit der Installation aus? Kann man das auch selber machen oder muss ein solcher CP von einem Fachmann montiert werden? Und was kostet ein solcher CP in etwa?

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das das ganze viel komplizierter macht. Oder kann mir das ganze jemand mal kurz umreissen? Also quasi ein Netztwerk CP von Siemens als Alternative zu einem NetLink Adapter.
(Habe bei Siemens angefragt, aber das wird noch ein weilchen dauern, bis die sich melden)

PS: Vielen Dank euch allen! Ist wirklich extrem wertvolle Information, die ich hier erhalte!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

Der kleinste CP, der CP 343-1 lean kostet 620,- EUR. Der größte (für die 400er) liegt bei über 2000,- EUR. Der ACCON-NetLink PRO kostet 479,- EUR.
Ob Profinet oder sonst etwas ist egal, das Teil wird von libnodave über RFC1006 angesprochen und antwortet dann auch. Zusätzliche Treiber sind nicht notwendig. Btw: der ACCON-NetLink PRO kann übrigens auch RFC1006 und ist somit auf Wunsch zusätzlich über Standard "S7-TCP/IP" anzusprechen.
Zur Installation: Den ACCON-NetLink PRO kann man wirklich auspacken und anstöpseln. Dies ist auf jeden Fall die günstigste und einfachste Variante (Meine Empfehlung: Hutschienenadapter dazu nehmen). Beim Einbau einer CP muss die Hardwarekonfiguration, d.h. das Projekt geändert werden. Dazu muss die Step7 verwendet werden. Zusätzlich muss die CP hardwaremäßig eingebaut werden. Ist überhaupt noch Platz auf dem Rack (der Profilschiene)? 
Bei weiteren Fragen einfach an unseren Vertrieb oder unseren Support wenden.


----------



## tflueckiger (19 Juli 2010)

Hallo Rainer
Ich denke mal, das eine neue CP hier den Bogen etwas überspannen würde. Werde wohl den NetLink versuchen. Vielen herzlichen Dank für deine Hilfe und einen schönen Feierabend!
Thomas


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juli 2010)

tflueckiger schrieb:


> Gibt es libnodave 0.8.4.5 denn als kompilierte 64 bit version?



Habs mal als 64 Bit Version kompiliert, kanns aber nicht testen.

Aber Achtung das ist die geupdatete Version aus meiner Connection Lib... Sollte aber eigendlich alles noch gleich funktionieren...

Download hier: http://jochensserver.dyndns.org/wordpress/?page_id=55

Ich denke auch das du den NL USB verwenden kannst, wenn S7 für Windows 7 released worden ist und es dann entsprechende treiber gibt.

Oder du versuchst es unter Linux, da gibt es glaube Ich auch einen Treiber für den NL USB ;-)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

tflueckiger schrieb:


> Werde wohl den NetLink versuchen.


Würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn der ACCON-NetLink PRO dann von uns kommt ;-)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Der kleinste CP, der CP 343-1 lean kostet 620,- EUR. Der größte (für die 400er) liegt bei über 2000,- EUR. Der ACCON-NetLink PRO kostet 479,- EUR.
> Ob Profinet oder sonst etwas ist egal, das Teil wird von libnodave über RFC1006 angesprochen und antwortet dann auch. Zusätzliche Treiber sind nicht notwendig. Btw: der ACCON-NetLink PRO kann übrigens auch RFC1006 und ist somit auf Wunsch zusätzlich über Standard "S7-TCP/IP" anzusprechen.
> Zur Installation: Den ACCON-NetLink PRO kann man wirklich auspacken und anstöpseln. Dies ist auf jeden Fall die günstigste und einfachste Variante (Meine Empfehlung: Hutschienenadapter dazu nehmen). Beim Einbau einer CP muss die Hardwarekonfiguration, d.h. das Projekt geändert werden. Dazu muss die Step7 verwendet werden. Zusätzlich muss die CP hardwaremäßig eingebaut werden. Ist überhaupt noch Platz auf dem Rack (der Profilschiene)?
> Bei weiteren Fragen einfach an unseren Vertrieb oder unseren Support wenden.



Wäre für diese Aufgabe der Netlink Lite nicht noch günstiger??? (Den habt Ihr doch auch, oder??)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das du den NL USB verwenden kannst, wenn S7 für Windows 7 released worden ist und es dann entsprechende treiber gibt.


Der Treiber für ACCON-NetLink USB ist noch nicht für Windows 7 bzw. für 64-Bit Betriebssysteme freigegeben. Es kommt dort derzeit noch ein 32 Bit-Gerätetreiber zum Einsatz. Mit Step7 Version 5.5 wird von uns auch der neue Treiber kommen. Allerdings müsste dann libnodave wieder die S7Online-Schnittstelle verwenden. Die einfachere Variante ist mitt Sicherheit der ACCON-NetLink PRO, denn TCP/IP geht grundsätzlich auf den Betriebssystemen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Wäre für diese Aufgabe der Netlink Lite nicht noch günstiger??? (Den habt Ihr doch auch, oder??)


Ja, den haben wir auch, der heißt bei uns ACCON-NetLink S7.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Der Treiber für ACCON-NetLink USB ist noch nicht für Windows 7 bzw. für 64-Bit Betriebssysteme freigegeben. Es kommt dort derzeit noch ein 32 Bit-Gerätetreiber zum Einsatz. Mit Step7 Version 5.5 wird von uns auch der neue Treiber kommen. Allerdings müsste dann libnodave wieder die S7Online-Schnittstelle verwenden. Die einfachere Variante ist mitt Sicherheit der ACCON-NetLink PRO, denn TCP/IP geht grundsätzlich auf den Betriebssystemen.



Schon klar, da dafür kein treiber benötigt wird... Aber wenn er die Zeit hätte auf den Treiber zu warten könnte er sich halt den neuen NetLink sparen (5.5 sollte ja angeblich mal im Juni rauskommen (welcher nun aber ja auch schon rum ist!))


----------



## TCP/IP (19 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Wäre für diese Aufgabe der Netlink Lite nicht noch günstiger??? (Den habt Ihr doch auch, oder??)



Wenn man ältere threads anschaut, hatte der lite doch eine paar negative Eigenschaften.

Warum aber Deltalogig den Netlink Pro compact verschweigt, wäre schon interessant, den gibt es ja beim Hersteller

http://www.helmholz.de/prod.d,17_129.html?prod=142

und bei anderen Distributoren

http://www.mhj-online.de/de/product_info.php?info=p415_NETLink-PRO-Compact.html

Der ist mit 379 Euros über 20 % günstiger.

TCP


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Schon klar, da dafür kein treiber benötigt wird... Aber wenn er die Zeit hätte auf den Treiber zu warten könnte er sich halt den neuen NetLink sparen (5.5 sollte ja angeblich mal im Juni rauskommen (welcher nun aber ja auch schon rum ist!))



Nein, kann er nicht. Mit dem Treiber von Prolific für den MPI/USB-Adapter haben wir nichts zu tun. Wir schreiben einen neuen Treiber für den ACCON-NetLink USB. Und einen solchen hat er ja nicht.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

TCP/IP schrieb:


> Warum aber Deltalogig den Netlink Pro compact verschweigt, wäre schon interessant, ...


Der wird bei uns nicht verschwiegen und als Alternative selbstverständlich angeboten. Den haben wir vor kurzem nach unseren Tests freigegeben und dessen Daten sind noch nicht bei uns im Web eingepflegt. Das ist der ganze Grund.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Nein, kann er nicht. Mit dem Treiber von Prolific für den MPI/USB-Adapter haben wir nichts zu tun. Wir schreiben einen neuen Treiber für den ACCON-NetLink USB. Und einen solchen hat er ja nicht.



Ist bei euch denn das problem bekann, das wenn man den (momentan aktuellen) Treiber unter Windows 7 aus einem .Net Programm (egal obe AgLink oder Libnodave) anspricht, das ganze anstürzt, aber mit Step7 läufts!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Der wird bei uns nicht verschwiegen und als Alternative selbstverständlich angeboten. Den haben wir vor kurzem nach unseren Tests freigegeben und dessen Daten sind noch nicht bei uns im Web eingepflegt. Das ist der ganze Grund.



Geht der Compact auch schon mit Libnodave (nutzt der das gleiche protokoll wie der pro oder Light)?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ist bei euch denn das problem bekann, das wenn man den (momentan aktuellen) Treiber unter Windows 7 aus einem .Net Programm (egal obe AgLink oder Libnodave) anspricht, das ganze anstürzt, aber mit Step7 läufts!


Das liegt daran, dass Step 7 kein .net verwendet ;-) Spass beiseite, einfach in den Projekteinstellungen nicht Any CPU sondern 32 Bits auswählen. Ansonsten sucht der .net-Wrapper eine 64 Bit-DLL die es aber nicht gibt. 
BTW: Intern läuft ACCON-AGLink bereits im 64 Bit-Modus mit einem 64 Bit .net-Wrapper. Aber noch etwas Geduld, bis wie alle Tests hinter uns haben und ACCON-AGLink für 64 Bit freigeben.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Geht der Compact auch schon mit Libnodave (nutzt der das gleiche protokoll wie der pro oder Light)?



Der verwendet dasselbe Protokoll wie der NetLink PRO, libnodave kommt somit direkt mit dem Neuen zurecht.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass Step 7 kein .net verwendet ;-) Spass beiseite, einfach in den Projekteinstellungen nicht Any CPU sondern 32 Bits auswählen. Ansonsten sucht der .net-Wrapper eine 64 Bit-DLL die es aber nicht gibt.
> BTW: Intern läuft ACCON-AGLink bereits im 64 Bit-Modus mit einem 64 Bit .net-Wrapper. Aber noch etwas Geduld, bis wie alle Tests hinter uns haben und ACCON-AGLink für 64 Bit freigeben.



Das hilft bei mir nicht wirklich (crasht trotzdem). Verwende aber eh Windows 7 32 Bit (denke daher nicht das .Net eine 64 Bit DLL sucht)... Naja, Ich warte mal auf den neuen Treiber...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Das hilft bei mir nicht wirklich (crasht trotzdem). Verwende aber eh Windows 7 32 Bit (denke daher nicht das .Net eine 64 Bit DLL sucht)... Naja, Ich warte mal auf den neuen Treiber...



In den S7Net-Treiber läuft ein Teil von AGLink. Wenn Step7 damit zurecht kommt, dann muss AGLink auch funktionieren. 
Welcher .net-Wrapper kommt denn bei AGLink zum Einsatz? Funktioniert denn unser API-Guide? Dies ist eine .net-Applikation, die unseren Wrapper und AGLink verwendet.
Was bedeutet eigentlich crashen genau? Kommt eine Exception? Wenn ja welche an welcher Stelle?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juli 2010)

*Nur...*

Ich hab nur AGL4 NCKDemoApp - C# probiert. Die Crasht mit den NL (USB/PRO/Lite) Treibern über S7Online, genau so wie auch LibNodave. Die anderen S7online Treiber von Siemens gehen!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> In den S7Net-Treiber läuft ein Teil von AGLink. Wenn Step7 damit zurecht kommt, dann muss AGLink auch funktionieren.
> Welcher .net-Wrapper kommt denn bei AGLink zum Einsatz? Funktioniert denn unser API-Guide? Dies ist eine .net-Applikation, die unseren Wrapper und AGLink verwendet.
> Was bedeutet eigentlich crashen genau? Kommt eine Exception? Wenn ja welche an welcher Stelle?



Nein, keine exception, das ganze Programm stürtzt ab mit "bla bla bla funktioniert nicht mehr"


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ich hab nur AGL4 NCKDemoApp - C# probiert. Die Crasht mit den NL (USB/PRO/Lite) Treibern über S7Online, genau so wie auch LibNodave. Die anderen S7online Treiber von Siemens gehen!


War da eine 840D angeschlossen oder warum die NCK-Demo?
Crasht es beim Zugriff über S7Online oder auch beim Zugriff über TCP/IP auf den NetLink?
Was bedeutet crasht genau? Welche Fehlermeldung kommt?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juli 2010)

Habs grad auch im Api Guide mit beiden .NET Wrappern versucht, jedesmal crash bei Zugriff auf NL-USB über S7Online


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> War da eine 840D angeschlossen oder warum die NCK-Demo?
> Crasht es beim Zugriff über S7Online oder auch beim Zugriff über TCP/IP auf den NetLink?
> Was bedeutet crasht genau? Welche Fehlermeldung kommt?




Was heist eine 840D?? Habe dieses Programm mal genommen, da Ich gar nicht wusste das man auch mit dem API Guide die Befehle ausführen kann (hatte Ihn noch nie gestartet).

Ja, den Crash gibt es mit allen NL Treibern über S7Online. Direkt gehen Sie!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Habs grad auch im Api Guide mit beiden .NET Wrappern versucht, jedesmal crash bei Zugriff auf NL-USB über S7Online



Funktioniert denn der direkte Weg? Warum der Umweg über S7Online? Wie gesagt, erst wenn Step7 offiziell für Windows 7 freigegeben ist, werden wir diese Variante testen und dafür sorgen, dass es funktioniert.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juli 2010)

Denke auch das es irgendwie am zusammenspiel mit dem .NET Framework und Windows 7 und den Treibern liegen muss, den im Config Programm kann Ich eine Verbindung aufbauen. Genauso Crasht das Delphi Beispielprogramm von LibNodave nicht!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Was heist eine 840D??


Das ist eine Sinumerik. Für diese ist die NCK-Demo, denn ACCON-AGLink unterstützt seit Version 4.4 auch die Sinumerik.
Aber wenn es direkt funktioniert, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Und den Rest bekommen wir auch noch in den Griff.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Funktioniert denn der direkte Weg? Warum der Umweg über S7Online? Wie gesagt, erst wenn Step7 offiziell für Windows 7 freigegeben ist, werden wir diese Variante testen und dafür sorgen, dass es funktioniert.



Mir ging es da ja mal um den NL-USB und LibNoDave. Und da dieses diesen nur über S7Online unterstützt. Daher habe Ich es dann auch mit eurem Programm versucht, und eben dieses Problem festgestellt!


----------



## tflueckiger (20 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Hab mir nun grad noch den "NETLink® PRO" Compact angeschaut und der sieht wirklich noch besser aus. Da er kein Zwischengerät zu haben scheint, das dann noch irgendwo im Kasten rumhängt (ausser man nimmt ne Hutschiene).
Gilt hierfür genau das gleiche wie für "NETLink PRO"? Ist einfach die ganze Elektronik im "Stöpsel" untergebracht anstatt im Zwischengerät? Also Zugriff mit libnodave über ISO/TCP/IP kein Problem?

Falls das alles Zutrifft werde ich dann schauen, wo ich mir das besorge. Deltalogic kommt sicher in Frage aber ich muss auch schauen, wer meinen MPI/USB Adapter zurücknimmt. Den habe ich beim Schweizer Helmholz Vertreiber Valdata bezogen. Wenn die das Teil zurücknehmen dann besorg ich das neue dann natürlich auch gleich dort, wird auch Bedingung sein nehm ich mal an.

Gruss aus Schaffhausen


----------



## tflueckiger (20 Juli 2010)

*CP 343-1 Lean*

Hatte grade ein Gespräch mit einem Siemens Berater. Offenbar unterstützt die 343-1 Lean keine ISO over TCP/IP. Das wird erst ab der Standardversion für 1090 Euro anstatt 620 Euro (Lean) Lean angeboten.

Kann libnodave auch mit einer 343-1 Lean kommunizieren ohne ISO und ohne das irgendwelche Software wie STEP7 installiert sein muss? Oder muss ich hier zwingend die nächstgrössere 343-1 verwenden, wenn ich ganz unabhängig von Siemens Software sein will?

Wie würde dann der Verbindungsaufbau aussehen? Mit ISO over TCP/IP wäre das ja so:

```
di =new libnodave.daveInterface(fds, "IF1", 0, libnodave.daveProtoISOTCP, libnodave.daveSpeed187k);
```


----------



## Jochen Kühner (20 Juli 2010)

tflueckiger schrieb:


> Hatte grade ein Gespräch mit einem Siemens Berater. Offenbar unterstützt die 343-1 Lean keine ISO over TCP/IP. Das wird erst ab der Standardversion für 1090 Euro anstatt 620 Euro (Lean) Lean angeboten.
> 
> Kann libnodave auch mit einer 343-1 Lean kommunizieren ohne ISO und ohne das irgendwelche Software wie STEP7 installiert sein muss? Oder muss ich hier zwingend die nächstgrössere 343-1 verwenden, wenn ich ganz unabhängig von Siemens Software sein will?
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weis kann LibNoDave auch mit der Lean kommunizieren, glaube das schon gemacht zu haben, hab aber gerade keine da...


----------



## LowLevelMahn (20 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> ...Daher habe Ich es dann auch mit eurem Programm versucht, und eben dieses Problem festgestellt!...



du solltest aber schon eine NCK  Sinumerik 840D dein eigen nennen
sonst macht das AGL4 *NCK*DemoApp absolut keinen Sinn 
(das Sinumerik-Protokoll funktioniert nicht in der Simatic-Welt)

-> warum hast du den gerade dieses Beispiel probiert???


----------



## tflueckiger (20 Juli 2010)

Danke Jochen! Mich irritiert die Beschriebung von Siemens etwas. Siehe dazu den Screenshot unten. Leider kein ISO. Kann das mit libnodave funktionieren, ohne Step7, hat das schon jemand sicher gemacht?
Hier die Beschreibung der CP 343-1 Lean.







Wäre sonst wirklich ne günstige Alternative...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (20 Juli 2010)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> du solltest aber schon eine NCK  Sinumerik 840D dein eigen nennen
> sonst macht das AGL4 *NCK*DemoApp absolut keinen Sinn
> (das Sinumerik-Protokoll funktioniert nicht in der Simatic-Welt)
> 
> -> warum hast du den gerade dieses Beispiel probiert???



Das war halt das erstbeste CSharp beispiel... und mir gings nur um den connect, und der geht damit auch...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (20 Juli 2010)

tflueckiger schrieb:


> Danke Jochen! Mich irritiert die Beschriebung von Siemens etwas. Siehe dazu den Screenshot unten. Leider kein ISO. Kann das mit libnodave funktionieren, ohne Step7, hat das schon jemand sicher gemacht?
> Hier die Beschreibung der CP 343-1 Lean.
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit Ich weis: LibNoDave nutzt die PG/OP Kommunikation, und die geht ja.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Juli 2010)

tflueckiger schrieb:


> ...Kann das mit libnodave funktionieren, ohne Step7, hat das schon jemand sicher gemacht?



Hallo,

libnodave benötigt nur dann ein installiertes Step 7, wenn *PC-seitig*
über Siemens-Hardware ( CP5611, CP5511, Siemens USB-MPI-Adapter) 
kommuniziert werden soll.

Siehe dazu hier: http://libnodave.sourceforge.net/ unter Version 0.8

Beim Zugriff über Standard-Ethernet oder seriell wird kein Step7 benötigt.


----------



## tflueckiger (21 Juli 2010)

Danke Jochen und Gerhard! Gehe nun einfach davon aus, dass die 343-1 Lean auch klappen wird. Ist eh noch nicht entschieden, ob nun eine CP oder ein NetLink Pro oder NetLink Pro Compact.
Offenbar gibts da bei Deltlogic  Lieferschwierigkeiten, hat jedenfalls der Reseller WITO Automation AG aus Weinfelden CH gemeint.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (21 Juli 2010)

tflueckiger schrieb:


> Offenbar gibts da bei Deltlogic  Lieferschwierigkeiten, hat jedenfalls der Reseller WITO Automation AG aus Weinfelden CH gemeint.



Diese sind weitestgehend behoben... der ACCON-NetLink-PRO wird voraussichtlich spätestens ab KW 31 wieder wie gewohnt ab Lager verfügbar sein. ;-)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Juli 2010)

tflueckiger schrieb:


> Hatte grade ein Gespräch mit einem Siemens Berater. Offenbar unterstützt die 343-1 Lean keine ISO over TCP/IP. Das wird erst ab der Standardversion für 1090 Euro anstatt 620 Euro (Lean) Lean angeboten.


Wenn Siemens wüsste was Siemens alles weiss, dann wäre Siemens unschlagbar.
Soll heißen: Das Ding kann das. Punkt.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Juli 2010)

tflueckiger schrieb:


> Danke Jochen! Mich irritiert die Beschriebung von Siemens etwas. Siehe dazu den Screenshot unten. Leider kein ISO. Kann das mit libnodave funktionieren, ohne Step7, hat das schon jemand sicher gemacht?
> Hier die Beschreibung der CP 343-1 Lean.
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht ISO mit ISO on Top of TCP verwechseln. ISO hat nichts mit TCP zu tun. ISO verwendet eine Packettreiber und kommuniziert über Mac-Adressen, ist nicht routingfähig und deshalb auf ein Netzsegment beschränkt.


----------



## tflueckiger (22 Juli 2010)

Ok. Danke euch! Das ist noch wichtig zu wissen...
Werd jetzt mal etwas testen und geb dann nochmal Status ab, falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Juli 2010)

tflueckiger schrieb:


> Ok. Danke euch! Das ist noch wichtig zu wissen...
> Werd jetzt mal etwas testen und geb dann nochmal Status ab, falls es jemanden interessiert.



Natürlich interessieren die Ergebnisse hier.


----------



## tflueckiger (17 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Hier noch meine etwas verspätete Rückmeldung. Ich habe nun einen NetLink Pro Compact verwendet und das hat prima geklappt. Das Teil ist wirklich sehr kompackt und kann problemlos an einen Ethernet-Switch angeschlossen werden. Zugriff ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich schnell und auch die Web-Administration, welche direkt in den kleinen Dongle eingebaut ist, ist tip-top. Preislich ist das auch sehr attraktiv. Hat mich mit Versand und Steuer ca. CHF 550 (400 Euro) gekostet.

Also abschliessend kann gesagt werden: Simatic S7 mit libnodave über NetLink Pro Compact funktioniert wunderbar!

Danke allen für Ihre mithilfe!
Gruss Thomas


----------



## marcengbarth (14 Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Welche Einstellungen hast du im NL pro compact vorgenommen (Go online after boot; Rack/Slot Mode; Busparameter; usw.)? Mit welchen Einstellungen verbindest du dich mit LibNoDave zum Adapter?


----------



## tflueckiger (14 Dezember 2011)

Hallo marcengbarth

Nun das ist jetzt schon ne ganze Weile her  Ich schau mal kurz nach... Ok. Ich hab da folgende Einstellungen am laufen:

port: 102
local mpi: 0
rack: 0
slot: 2
ip: 192.168.1.10

Mehr kann ich ich dazu nicht sagen. Bin nicht systematisch zu diesen Werten gekommen, sondern durch probieren 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## marcengbarth (14 Dezember 2011)

Ok, vielen Dank schon mal dafür! 

Das ist schon mal ein Anfang!


----------



## marcengbarth (15 Dezember 2011)

Funktioniert bestens.

Was gefehlt hatte war einfach ein Neustart des NetLinks nachdem die Parameter übertragen wurden. Die Oberfläche bietet Submit und Store, aber der NetLink übernimmt die Parameter erst nach Neustart...


----------



## Magon90 (27 März 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Deltalogic Adapter, den NetLink Pro compact.
Kann aber leider keine Verbindung über den Adapter zur Steuerung via Libnodave herstellen.
Einer eine Idee? Was falsch gemacht wurde?
Sprache VB 2010


```
Public Sub ISO_TCP()
        Dim IP As String
        IP = cbxIP.Text
        If IP <> "" Then 'Kontrolliert, ob der Bediener eine Eingabe gemacht hat

            fds.rfd = libnodave.openSocket(7777, IP) 'Portstatus - lesen
            fds.wfd = fds.rfd 'Portstatus schreiben = Portstatus - lesen

            di = New libnodave.daveInterface(fds, "IF1", localMPI, _
            libnodave.daveProtoMPI_IBH, libnodave.daveSpeed187k)
            di.setTimeout(1000000)

            res = di.initAdapter

            If res = 0 Then       'initAdapter OK
                ' Rack und Slot spielen keine Rolle bei diesem Protokoll
                dc = New libnodave.daveConnection(di, plcMPI, 0, 2)    
                res = dc.connectPLC()
            End If
        Else
            MsgBox("Bitte Comport angeben", MsgBoxStyle.Information, "Fehler")

        End If
End Sub
```


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 März 2012)

Mit Sicherheit ist das daveProtoMPI_IBH verkehrt.  Das ist ein komplett anderes Protokoll.
Übrigens: Der ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact kann auch über RFC1006 angesprochen werden. Eventuell klappt das einfacher.


----------



## Magon90 (27 März 2012)

Mit daveProtoISOTCP hab ich schon es Probiert aber geht auch nicht...
RFC1006? Was ist das?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 März 2012)

Magon90 schrieb:


> Mit daveProtoISOTCP hab ich schon es Probiert aber geht auch nicht...
> RFC1006? Was ist das?



Probiers mal mit daveprotonlprofamily oder dem wert 230.

Ich glaub rfc1006 musst du erst über die weboberfläche im netlink aktivieren...

Oder probiers mit meiner connection lib, die kapselt libnodave...


----------



## bike (27 März 2012)

Magon90 schrieb:


> Mit daveProtoISOTCP hab ich schon es Probiert aber geht auch nicht...
> RFC1006? Was ist das?



Darf ich fragen was du eigentlich willst?
Keine Ahnung von nichts, aber davon jede Menge, und dann eine Kommunikation programmieren?

Wenn du es nicht weißt, dann gibt es Möglichkeiten sich das Wissen anzueignen.
Es ist doch Mist hier nach denh Grundlagen zu fragen, weil man selbst zu faul ist selbst etwas zu tun.


bike


----------



## Magon90 (28 März 2012)

Danke Jochen,

die Verbindung steht!
Hast mir gut geholfen.


----------

